# My Voodoo Omen Gaming PC...



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=137998

Check it out!!!


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice, too bad I can't see the pictures. 

Does the case look like the one in this link? http://gizmodo.com/395418/voodoo-omen-gaming-desktop-is-most-beautiful-ever-only-6500+20000


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Not bad. Cool.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

redtogo72 said:


> Nice, too bad I can't see the pictures.
> 
> Does the case look like the one in this link? http://gizmodo.com/395418/voodoo-omen-gaming-desktop-is-most-beautiful-ever-only-6500+20000


No. 

This is the case, only in black anodized aluminum...

http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/newsroom/press_kits/2008/ces/images/voodoo-1.jpg

Minus the custom water cooling loop (to come soon), and Nvidia SLi graphics cards (I am running a single EVGA 9800GTX, for now).

BTW: That paint job is what I want on my Omen someday.


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

Beautiful. Only thing is I rather Intel.


----------

